# Hurts when i bend over?



## Momma2Bee

Sorry the title sounds a bit.. wrong haha.
Yeah anyway! The last few days/week if i bend down to pick something up when i stand up it hurts my stomach and my bottom, has this happened to anyone else?
It feels really weird its not like painful, but its uncomfortable and a little sore. And my bumps not that big yet so i dont think it could be the extra weight?
Rather worried :(


----------



## Nic1107

Yeah, it kinda hurts for me, too. I'm starting to do that thing where I pick things up off the floor by squatting instead of bending. People give me funny looks cuz I don't look pregnant enough to do that yet, but it really is uncomfortable to bend at the waist (well, what's left of my waist anyway lol). I really don't think it's anything to worry about, just muscles and ligaments and stuff moving all over the place.


----------



## soootired

I can remember feeling something similar to that before 20 weeks, now i cant bend over as the bump physically gets in the way.


----------



## hattiehippo

I can bend over more from my waist now (22 weeks) than I could between 9 and 18 weeks! It hurt to bend over and it made me wretch as well. I think its just everything stretching and lots of bloating.


----------

